# Laelia purpurata striata Jason’s Choice x Laelia purpurata schusteriana ’Equilab’



## southernbelle (Apr 10, 2021)

An OL seedling on its first bloom. 



This is my tallest Cattleya at 32”. Thank goodness she likes light because she’s towering above my other high light catts and still has good room under my lights!!
Mild spicy/sweet fragrance late in the day.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 10, 2021)

really nice. I like these purpuratas


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 10, 2021)

Well done! Four flowers on one spike is an achievement for first bloom.

The interesting is that the two forms created a roxo-violeta almost roxo-bispo lip color, with striata in petals. Perhaps a pic in sunlight can shed more true colors.


----------



## Paphluvr (Apr 10, 2021)

Love that lip!


----------



## southernbelle (Apr 10, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Well done! Four flowers on one spike is an achievement for first bloom.
> 
> The interesting is that the two forms created a roxo-violeta almost roxo-bispo lip color, with striata in petals. Perhaps a pic in sunlight can shed more true colors.


Thanks, Leslie! I’ll take a sunlight photo, but the light I use for photos is a natural daylight bulb. This photo is very true to its color.

Laelia purpurata striata 'Jason's Choice' x purpurata schusteriana 'Equilab'

terryros bloomed this first and it’s the photo on the OL website. Very similar, but his is even better I think!


----------



## terryros (Apr 10, 2021)

I knew you would grow it well, Deb. My plant of the cross has buds half way up the tall sheath. I don't know that my flower was better, but here it is from last time. I think it is a pretty nice mix of the two purpurata varieties in the cross.


----------



## southernbelle (Apr 10, 2021)

terryros said:


> I knew you would grow it well, Deb. My plant of the cross has buds half way up the tall sheath. I don't know that my flower was better, but here it is from last time. I think it is a pretty nice mix of the two purpurata varieties in the cross.
> 
> View attachment 26849


So this is your second bloom?


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 10, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> The interesting is that the two forms created a roxo-violeta almost roxo-bispo lip color, with striata in petals. Perhaps a pic in sunlight can shed more true colors.


Please, can you explain the meaning of the varietals?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 11, 2021)

Ozpaph said:


> Please, can you explain the meaning of the varietals?


Both terms describe the lip color. Roxo-violeta is more indigo purple while roxo-bispo is more red purple (like the robes of the bishop).


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 11, 2021)

thank-you. So Roxo = lip?


----------



## monocotman (Apr 11, 2021)

That is excellent for a first bloom! I nearly plumped for a plant of this cross but in the end went for one of their shusteriana seedlings.
David


----------



## terryros (Apr 11, 2021)

southernbelle said:


> So this is your second bloom?


No, no - last bloom pictures. This year’s buds aren’t open yet.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 11, 2021)

Ozpaph said:


> thank-you. So Roxo = lip?


Roxo = red


----------



## southernbelle (Apr 11, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Well done! Four flowers on one spike is an achievement for first bloom.
> 
> The interesting is that the two forms created a roxo-violeta almost roxo-bispo lip color, with striata in petals. Perhaps a pic in sunlight can shed more true colors.


Ok, Leslie here goes. First one had late afternoon filtered sun, second same time indirect. If you look at the Orchids Ltd website you will see photos of the parents one is very violeta.


----------



## terryros (Apr 11, 2021)

Deb, I don’t detect a difference from my flowers!


----------



## southernbelle (Apr 11, 2021)

terryros said:


> Deb, I don’t detect a difference from my flowers!


I thought yours had a better form.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 11, 2021)

nice 'in the wild' shot


----------



## NEslipper (Apr 11, 2021)

Lovely! The deep lip and veining in the tube is so striking. Is it fragrant as well?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 12, 2021)

Thanks for those great shots.

The color is definitely more roxo-bispo, with red undertones.

Terry’s flowers seems to have the exact coloration in lip, with slightly wider petals.


----------



## southernbelle (Apr 12, 2021)

Ozpaph said:


> nice 'in the wild' shot


Thanks. Hard to get good light without a distracting background.


----------



## southernbelle (Apr 12, 2021)

NEslipper said:


> Lovely! The deep lip and veining in the tube is so striking. Is it fragrant as well?


Barely, in the afternoon.


----------



## southernbelle (Apr 12, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Thanks for those great shots.
> 
> The color is definitely more roxo-bispo, with red undertones.
> 
> Terry’s flowers seems to have the exact coloration in lip, with slightly wider petals.


After opening for 4-5 days, I took the first photos and brought it upstairs to enjoy (normal room temps in sunny east window). The color has lightened somewhat as everything does when it leaves the warmer grow room. These shots were at 9 days open.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 13, 2021)

One of my favorite flowers!! 
Congrats!!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 13, 2021)

southernbelle said:


> Thanks. Hard to get good light without a distracting background.


You know there are over 20 varieties to collect?!! Make room ,)


----------



## terryros (Apr 13, 2021)

Leslie, I have to ask how many of the varieties you might have AND whether you have a particular favorite Cattleya species that you like to collect all the varieties from?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 13, 2021)

I have the following:

1. rubra flamea
2. anelata
3. alba
4. striata
5. semialba flamea

They are all exiled into GHs of my friends lol.

My favourite cattleya species are warneris and eldorados. For warneris I collect many albescents and flameas. For eldorado, it’s the semialba flameas.


----------



## PeteM (Apr 14, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> I have the following:
> 
> 1. rubra flamea
> 2. anelata
> ...


Exiled due to size?!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 14, 2021)

PeteM said:


> Exiled due to size?!


Yes lol


----------

